# Ain't nothing like smoking your own.......



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Sausage that is!!! Some before and after pics. First pics are of the sausage being dried, so the smoke will stick and the next two are after 8 hours in the smokehouse.

60% wild pork and 40% deer makes a great combination.

Don't you just love that deep mahogany color??


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Gator...do you need my address??? lol


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

How did my wife put it when she tasted it???? She said,"Honey, it is delicious."

I thought about making some smoked Polish sausage and some fresh chorizo today, but is kind of warm outside.

I'm re-stringing juglines instead.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Gator gar said:


> Don't you just love that deep mahogany color??


Yes :biggrin:


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Care to share how it's done and what you put in it? I use 50/50 on pork to venison on my snack sticks.. I also used the pre packaged stuff you buy from academy. My favorite is the himountain seasonings. This is the snack sticks and jerky. I really like the summer sausage as well.. It's alot of work with a little grinder and no stuffer.

--Hop


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

@60-40 pork to venison. The spice is a mix of salt, pepper (black and red) and a couple of other things. Throw the meat and spice in the mixer and run it for a bit. Let sit (mix ocassionally) for an hour or so. Stuff and hang until the casing is dry. Cold smoke for 3-4 hours, hang to cool and then package. Alot of work but it sure is fun to do.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You boy's got it going on! Too Tall, nice rig.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree Too Tall, looks like you have me beaten by a wide margin. The only difference is that I hot smoke mine for 7-8 hours. Do you use nitrite in yours while cold smoking?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thanks but thats my buddies smoke box not mine. I'll let him know ya'll like it too. He can smoke 180 or so links at a time. That particular day we filled it twice. Big pig.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I made some this past week too.120 degrees for one hour,then 150 degrees the next hour and 165 degrees for the last two hours.Four hours total,smoke only the first two,just heat the last two.The digtital thermometer is a great help too.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Gator Gar, I used Sodium Phosphate 4 oz. per 50 pounds of meat for the first time my last sausage run. It is suppost to help the curing salt work better and keep the meat moist and juicy. I will use it from now on; it did make a difference. I am also drying out two smoked links in my refrig, my bud tells me it comes out great. That takes about two weeks.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I made 10 pounds the day before yesterday. I used 2 tsp of sodium nitrite(cure) to help in the prevention of botulism, while cooking at those lower temps. Sometimes I use soy protein concentrate to help in moisture retention.

The pic below, is my gumbo sausage, or just a wrap around sausage, with nothing more than salt, cayenne, crushed red pepper, sugar, and a little MSG.

Nothing fancy by far, but a good all around smoked sausage.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

yep gator gar makes some good stuff there me and my wife rode our bikes up last weekend and tasted some sausage, brisket but his home made bar bque sause is to die for good stuff but he want give me the recipe oh well i will just stand on his porch and beg PPPPLLLLLLLEEEEEAAAAASSSSEEEEE


----------

